# Whats your favorite energy drink?



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

*Whats your favorite energy drink?*
*Kind of curious to see what people's thoughts are on energy drinks. There are tons out there these days and I am stuck on my faves. I don't want to fork out $3 on a can and it be nasty then have to fork out anothe $3 to get my fave.*

*Mine is Monster (green) or the M80 (fruit juicey) followed by Redbull.*


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Beer!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Beer!


~The good ole' courage in a can~


----------



## bandit1 (Jan 19, 2009)

Full Throttle
:help::help:Need to get off the energy drinks though


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

Red Bull.. Although I rarely buy them :/


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I am addicted to red bull cola


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Monster Import, or sugar free Red Bull


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

Margarita


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

NOS

The only one I have found that I can actuality feel the effects.



Shawn


----------



## bigmike7685 (Mar 19, 2008)

i use to only get the blue monsters but my new favorite is rockstar energy cola.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

From this Fridays Cain F tour! 
















goes great with vodka!

See the pics of the party on http://www.Facebook.com/westoncigarbar 
(at least until I get the site up and running) http://www.westoncigarbar.com


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I've had a ton of energy drinks, and I still think Redbull is best.


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm from the Great White North and consistently have my beer league hockey games late at night (usually around 10 pm or so).... I've found the one drink that tastes good and also gets me ready for my game is called Beaver Buzz Saskatoon Berry Juice... SOOOO GOOD!!!


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

For taste I choose Amp (the original flavor).
For actual energy I choose Red Bull.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Monster Java Mean Bean


----------



## jmouche1 (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't get them alot, but if I do its DEFINATELY red bull...hands down the best


----------



## abush22678 (Jan 2, 2010)

My favorites are Monster Assault and Monster green.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Coffee, black and strong.


Cigary said:


> Beer!


As a friend of mine always says, "If you're too tired to keep going, it just means you're not drunk enough.


----------



## Cigarman802 (Aug 7, 2009)

Monster Assault here.


----------



## Garma (Sep 8, 2009)

Espresso


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

Rockstar Cola I just love the Can,
And The New Monster Import, perfect taste, dosent fill u up and a resealable can, perfect.


----------



## J.U72 (Sep 12, 2008)

Red Bull.


----------



## ACMartz (Mar 2, 2010)

Monster Java Irish Blend and Russian Blend, Monster Nitrous, the green one  Red Bull is good for Cherry Bombs!


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Beer, followed by a beer chaser followed by several more beers. Sometimes 12 oz. cans, at other times 24 oz. cans, yet bottles can really energize me too.


----------



## alphableak83 (Mar 14, 2010)

I personally drink the blue monsters when I do have energy drinks. It started off when I was in Iraq drinking 8 monsters a day. I couldn't handle all the sugar from the green ones.


----------



## alpha8a (Sep 24, 2009)

Mountain Dew's AMP line


----------



## oletimer54 (Feb 28, 2010)

steaz!!!


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Monster Blue (lo-carb)


----------



## oletimer54 (Feb 28, 2010)

the sobe adrenilian rush was good but dont see it around any more


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

Dunkin' Donuts French Vanilla


----------



## mluna785 (Feb 11, 2010)

Glaceau Vitamin Water XXX


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

contract said:


> Dunkin' Donuts French Vanilla


+1, all my energy drinks are coffee based!


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

Rockstar Mocha


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Monster green (The BIG can!!!!)


----------



## Nismo#12 (Jun 14, 2009)

Sobe Adrenaline Rush was my go too and I miss it dearly, Red Bull Sugar free is my new staple. Tried one of those Monster Java's, it has been the only thing to give me the jitters.


----------



## Khanman (Apr 10, 2010)

Red Bull, but I prefer Red Bull/Vodka


----------



## JackH (Aug 13, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Beer!


It ain't just for breakfast anymore!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Used to drink a Monster (green) everyday. Then I got thinking I don't want diabetes and just started getting up early and making coffee before work. Still get a Blue (no carb/sugar) Rockstar now and then really damn tasty.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

coffee


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

ssutton219 said:


> NOS
> 
> The only one I have found that I can actuality feel the effects.
> 
> Shawn


+1 on the NOS. I dont drink it often, usually during finals week. Stuff gets me through.



Nismo#12 said:


> Sobe Adrenaline Rush was my go too and I miss it dearly, Red Bull Sugar free is my new staple. Tried one of those Monster Java's, it has been the only thing to give me the jitters.


I miss those too....used to drink them before high school football and basketball games to get me going.


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

Espresso.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Found a new one I am getting used to:

*VENOM*
Its made by DrPepper/ Seven Up bottling company. I have only seen/had the "Black Mamba" and it was pretty good for a change.
Venom Energy

Arizona has an energy drink for 99cents and for the price, it aint _too _bad.


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

I really like red bull, but I can't really feel the effects unless I drink at least 2, which is really really bad for you.


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

jakecartier3 said:


> I really like red bull, but I can't really feel the effects unless I drink at least 2, which is really really bad for you.


Same. I used to drink Rockstars & Monsters & that junk back in high school, but I stopped drinking stuff that tasted bad. If on occasion I'm ever in need of an energy drink, it is usually Red Bull. Sometimes I might go for Avitae though, but that's a different monster altogether.

Or Four Loko!!!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I have found an energy drink thats better than RedBull. Tastes ALOT like it but without the "bite" of RedBull

Its from Thailand and pretty darn good! Comes in a interesting glass bottle.










Carabao Energy Drink If the site comes up in Thailand.. the english button is on the top left "EN"


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Java Monster Mean Bean! Maybe once a week though since it is $2.99 a can here, screw that!


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm an energy shot guy myself. I've never found a 12-16oz size of drink I could tolerate. Red Bull tastes HORRIBLE to me.

Have found 5 hour to work, but REALLY expensive. Have had equal success with Stacker 6 Hour Power, which costs less, but has a nastier aftertaste. As long as they contain a high B-12 content, I find them to do the trick equally for me.


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

Full Throttle Original, NOS Original, Monster Nitro Super Dry, Frappe w/ no milk/cream (about 5-6 shots worth of espresso)!


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

Usually a Green Monster, or one of their coffee ones.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Used to be it was Sparks, but then they changed the formula.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

at work green Monster BFC at home beer is king.


----------



## ShaunB (Feb 5, 2010)

I used to have an insanely high caffeine intake, usually 2 energy drinks a day and the rest of the day i was drinking pop. I don't drink either anymore but every once in a while i'll still pick up my favorite - sugar free red bull.


----------



## powerman659 (Jan 8, 2011)

Green Monster:dude:


----------



## Smokin Easy (Apr 7, 2011)

I've found that going to the Blue Monster everything else is just TOO sweet. But lately since I don't get a chance to smoke on a regular basis and I was never a smoker before cigars nothing can beat a really good nicotine buzz in the morning! Get here to work and light up enjoy the cigar for the first hour and then when I'm getting down to the finger burn zone I really start to get that buzz and it lasts me for the majority of the morning! Followed up by some Italian Roast.... what more needs to be said.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I am simple Red Bull Sugar Free guy myself...


----------



## muddy (Mar 14, 2011)

Monster M-80


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Monster Green for me!!


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

I prefer coffee or a Dr. Pepper...


----------



## muddy (Mar 14, 2011)

:smokin:I bought a bottle of Jr. Johnson Midnight Moon (moonshine) and to my surprise it will be my favorite new energy drink


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

An 8oz cup of Moka pot coffee. It can raise your fanny right up off the chair..


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Coffee is my first choice, but I do use this now and again. For $1, they work okay for 3 or 4 hours....










Just got a free sample in the mail of this...


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

REDBULL!!!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I hate the taste of energy drinks. Whichever one I can drink the quickest that works the best. So 5 hour energy drinks mostly.

While at PAX last year I did find out that Black Cherry NOS mixed with vodka tastes just like Caffinated Fruit Punch.


----------



## bboz (Jan 8, 2011)

Im boring...sugarfree redbull...I love that it tastes like flintstone vitamins that i used to take as a kid.


----------



## TheBelgiumWaffle (Mar 9, 2011)

Redbull, Monster, Monster Java, 5 hour mainly and Cocaine or the one GNC makes can't remember is like double shot something it has the most caffeine out of any energy drink, when I'm with my friends


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Amp Wild Cherry!


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

monster lo-carb, sugar free rockstar, and sugar free redbull


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Life. It doesnt come canned BTW. :spy:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I just drink super amped coffee and eat my fiber and wait for take off!


----------



## JTRAYNHAM (Jul 17, 2010)

BLUE MONSTER!! Tried the completly "sugar-free" one - sucked. The blue has 3 grams sugar per serving (2 servings per can).


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Anyone tried these? ... They look/sound interesting, especially the Mean Bean.


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Monster green for me.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hmmmm.... Pic is no-more. Was the Monster Java series for those interested.


----------



## 1DrunkGator (Aug 3, 2010)

Monster green, the no calorie no sugar monster, amp, and NOS. Ill drinnk redbull if vodka is involved


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

They have some stuff over here called Wild Tiger. I will try and get some so I can post a few photos. This stuff actually contains nicotine in the drink! I dont think it can be had in the US. Before I make any promises, I will have to check on the "whats okay to ship" list. But if you're interested, PM me so I can at least try and figure how much I will need to send.


----------



## bigman (Aug 4, 2006)

The most effective I’ve found are the Red Line, or the Spike Energy. Both are very effective, but more costly, lately I’ve been using the Red Thunder Sugar Free from ALDI, for $3 per 4pak of the Red Bull sized 8.whatever OZ cans. Tastes like Red Bull, works the same, just a lot cheaper.


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

I have to agree about Redline, I think this stuff is great, dont drink it much but i work graveyard shift and sometimes i need a little boost. I just take sips at a time. I dont really get much out of other energy drinks and i have low tolerance for caffeine.

If you like tea, try out sum Yerba Mate. There are butt load of brands so just search high quality mate and man this stuff is awesome. Makes you feel GREAT, but is INSANELY bitter! (if you got a good kind) I usually add lime to it and i can handle it. My wife is hardcore and just drinks it straight, it tastes terrible, but worth it. Has a ton of health benefits. She likes Guayaki Traditional or Guayaki Guacho Fuerte loose leaf. The tea bags arent as strong.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

I like 2 out there, Full Throttle Unleaded ( I love NHRA), and one I get a work on a rare occassion Amp wild cherry. Also will have a Jaeger Bomb with red bull but that is another thread!


----------

